# Green tea before meals?



## Dusky Beauty

I know that drinking green tea before eating to help diminish your appetite is an old diet trick. 

Has anyone ever had a lot of success doing so? Or is it pretty much the same wisdom of drinking a glass of water? 

If you found it to be helpful, can you recommend a brand or mix of herbal tea you found savory and satisfying? 

If possible I'd prefer cold tea to hot with our rising summer temps.


----------



## maxbetta

I drink iced green tea daily, and I make it at home. My husband has a Mr. Coffee iced tea machine. I always thought those things were such a waste of space, but now I love it. I make a 3qt pitcher and it lasts a day or two.

I use Salada brand green tea, but I have also used the Luzianne family size green tea bags. For the small teabags, I use 8 to brew 3 quarts. It's done in a matter of minutes, and I can drink it right away. I usually drink mine plain and unsweetened, but lately I've gotten into adding lemon juice.

As for the weight loss benefits, I feel like I lose more weight when I drink lots of iced green tea. I can't speak for other people, though. I've been on Weight Watchers for a few months now and I noticed that I usually lost as much as a pound more during weeks that I consistently drank green tea.

Hope this helps!


----------



## emdeengee

Quite often people mistake thirst for hunger so drinking tea or water before a meal can do no harm. I did not find that it helped with appetite. However eating something with a little good fat in it before hand did. A salad of green veggies with a little olive oil dressing or three or four walnuts or a half tablespoon of hemp seeds eaten before a meal did work very well. If you eat a salad or a bowl of vegetable soup about twenty minutes before a meal this will give your stomach enough time to signal to your brain that you already have something in your stomach so you don't need to eat as much - tricks your body into natural appetite suppression.


----------



## AllenSmith

I love to drink green tea but sometime i drink it before meal and sometime after meal. I think there is so many benefits of drinking green tea. It is beneficial specially for losing fat and weight.
lakecountybootcamps gym


----------



## Tyler520

Caffeine, in general, can aid in dieting.


----------

